

How to survive DEMO when (almost) everything goes wrong - skennedy
http://venturebeat.com/2010/02/05/confessions-of-a-demo-startup-or-how-to-survive-demo-when-almost-everything-goes-wrong/

======
foldr
After being told that all these startup types are trying to "redefine the
world", I was a little surprised to discover that these guys seem to be
pushing Yet Another Location-Aware Hookup Service. Nothing wrong with that,
and perhaps theirs is better than the competition, but it is hardly
revolutionary.

